# Good Halloween music / songs



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anybody know of any good ones? Links to songs on iTunes Music Store would be great.

There's Thriller. Not sure what's more scary... the song or the guy... er.. person who sings it.  

Any other good songs?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monster Mash! A perfect Halloween Classic!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Bach Toccata and Fugue in D minor


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

The Theme from Halloween of course.. by John Carpenter.


----------



## Sun Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

There are some good Moztart songs like Carmina Burana or Reqiuem... or Night on Bald Mountain by Mugorfskyhjfdhjfdjhd or whatever his name is... trust me, totally scarey kids


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

These are available on the iTMS:

*A Night On Bald Mountain* (Also called A Night On The Bare Mountain)
_(Modest Mussorgsky)_

*The Sorcerer's Apprentice*
_(Paul Dukas)_

*Danse Macabre*
_(Camille Saint-Säens)_

*O Fortuna* (from Carmina Burana)
_(Carl Orff)_


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Who you gonna call? 

Ghostbusters!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here are some sites you can download many Halloween music and related sounds from:

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/music.htm

http://www.carlandjills.karoo.net/halmidis.htm

http://canvaswerks.com/spookymidi.htm


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Poison, Alice Cooper
Boris the Spider, The Who
Witchy Woman, The Eagles
Black Magic Woman, Santana
Werewolves of London, Warren Zevon
I Put a Spell on You, Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Bela Lugosi's Dead is pretty scary...
Also Kronos Quartet's album Black Angels is quite scary sounding.
And Portishead has some creepy songs too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

For scaring away those nasties at your Window's:
http://www.macjams.com/song/1555

Some background music:
http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/music.htm

D


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Anything by Rob Zombie or White Zombie.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Iron Man, Black Sabbath.
Flying Purple People Eater, Sheb Wooley
Theme From Jaws, John Williams


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Creepy Surf Music as instructed by Rob Zombie. Like it's from the Munsters.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

There's a new song this year, it's a spoof on the bob geldoff "do they know it's x-mas" called Do they KNow it's Hallowe'en.

it's on itunes

vince


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> There's a new song this year, it's a spoof on the bob geldoff "do they know it's x-mas" called Do they KNow it's Hallowe'en.
> 
> it's on itunes
> 
> vince


Yes, I was going to mention this one. I listened to it once but couldn't quite get into it. Do you like it? It sure has lots of great bands and singers on it.


----------



## neddie (Sep 24, 2008)

There's a new one out now called It's A Hip Hop Halloween Night.
It's on iTunes. It's definitely a good halloween party song!

Neddie


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Holy tuna Batman, this thread smells of dead fish.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh, you've met my Ex then???


----------

